# how to buy on amazon.com in canada?



## Noctosphere (Jan 11, 2017)

hello,
I want to buy comething on www.amazon.com but it doesnt ship to canada.
Is there a way to bypass that?
thanks


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

You would have to use a package forwarding service to use sites that don't normally ship to your country.

Example of one for those in Canada: BorderLinx
If you don't like that site, you can always look for another one.

If you want a more in depth guide on buying process, like how you described it, you can read through this: http://www.aleida.net/amazon-en.html
(I suggest you ignore all the advertisement at the top, unless you plan to buy makeup or something similar)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2017)

What about Amazon.co.uk shipped to America too ? It doesn't ship to America either.

Edit: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-U...id=1484320174&sr=1-1&keywords=nintendo+switch

*This item does not ship to the United States. (????)*

However according to this: 

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-order-from-amazon-uk-if-you-live-in-the-us

Confusion.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

You still would need a package service that can forward from the UK to US.

How do you think alot of the manga translating groups that are not in Japan get manga, aside from those scanners that are in Japan directly.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You still would need a package service that can forward from the UK to US.
> 
> How do you think alot of the manga translating groups that are not in Japan get manga, aside from those scanners that are in Japan directly.


do you have an example of forwarder?
how do we find one?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> do you have an example of forwarder?
> how do we find one?


I gave you a package forwarding site already.

http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-canada/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello ?? Read my message above with the link I found from the google.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

alright thanks


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Hello ?? Read my message above with the link I found from the google.


You get a package forwarding service. This allows you to get a virtual address in the country that you are buying from.

I don't believe your understanding my answer.


---



Noctosphere said:


> alright thanks


Services like this will cost money to use.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You get a package forwarding service. This allows you to get a virtual address in the country that you are buying from.
> 
> I don't believe your understanding my answer.



Your understanding is not my answer. Look at my link that I posted above. It said you can register UK and put your address in it and it will ship to America ? Can it be done ? That's what the link above said however Amazon Uk itself said it doesn't ship to the USA otherwise. Confusion.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Your understanding is not my answer. Look at my link that I posted above. It said you can register UK and put your address in it and it will ship to America ? Can it be done ? That's what the link above said however Amazon Uk itself said it doesn't ship to the USA otherwise. Confusion.


Yea, your not understanding what a Package Forwarding Service is.

You pay a package forwarding service so you get an address that is in the UK. You buy from amazon.co.uk with that address (not the address in the US), then the service forwards that package to the US address that you have with that service.


----------



## migles (Jan 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Amazon Uk itself said it doesn't ship to the USA otherwise. Confusion.


what i think is, you need to put the address of that service, amazons ships to that UK address, and fowarder service sends the package from their place to you in USA.

you need to send the package to that company which is located in the UK, and that company ships it to usa to your home


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ahh, got it. I just put USA address in Amazon UK from forwarder service and forwarder service will sends the package from their place to me in USA?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Your understanding is not my answer. Look at my link that I posted above. It said you can register UK and put your address in it and it will ship to America ? Can it be done ? That's what the link above said however Amazon Uk itself said it doesn't ship to the USA otherwise. Confusion.


Here is the instructions on how a package forwarding service like BorderLinx works: http://www.borderlinx.com/en/pages/how-it-works

This is so you understand how it works using a service.

---



azoreseuropa said:


> Ahh, got it. I just put USA address in Amazon UK from forwarder service and forwarder service will sends the package from their place to me in USA?


yes. From what I can tell, you can probably use borderlinx to buy from amazon.co.uk as well.


----------



## migles (Jan 13, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You would have to use a package forwarding service to use sites that don't normally ship to your country.
> 
> Example of one for those in Canada: BorderLinx
> If you don't like that site, you can always look for another one.
> ...



this gave me an idea...
can you use theese services with ordinary mail?

i know a friend that will live to another country, he was looking for a way to send the mail to his new home overseas.. he was asking around if a friend could receive the mail at his house and foward to him, but it would be simplier and safer to use a company that does this


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

migles said:


> this gave me an idea...
> can you use theese services with ordinary mail?
> 
> i know a friend that will live to another country, he was looking for a way to send the mail to his new home overseas.. he was asking around if a friend could receive the mail at his house and foward to him, but it would be simplier and safer to use a company that does this


Yes this will likely work for people that move from country to country for regular packages.


----------



## migles (Jan 13, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Yes this will likely work for people that move from country to country for regular packages.


by mail i mean letters you get from bank and other bills that get in your physical box at home..
my friend will move away, and can't check the box at his former house.. and some companies don't send the letters outside the country...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think you should use a packaging forwarding service for regular mail.

There are specialized mail forwarding services for that.


----------



## Durelle (Jan 13, 2017)

use  amazon.ca  its what i do, some products ont he .com are not available in canada because the resellers choose not to ship it there where the .ca website is all approved to go to canada


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> I don't think you should use a packaging forwarding service for regular mail.
> 
> There are specialized mail forwarding services for that.



Review:

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.borderlinx.com

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/borderlinx-c584347.html

and



And try this:

https://www.myus.com/blog/us-international-shipping-company-reviews/

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/myus2.myus.com


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 13, 2017)

Pick another package forwarding service if you don't feel like using borderlinx.

There is a long list of other package forwarding services here: http://www.aleida.net/amazon-en.html
(That list is from 2015)

or just google for one that you find comfortable using.

---

From what I can tell from all those bad reviews, the excessive charges in shipping fees is how they make money on non subscription accounts, aka "free accounts".  

Other services are no better.  That is why you don't want to use forwarding services on a daily basis.

Services that don't screw you in shipping fees tend to require a subscription to the forwarding service.


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 10, 2017)

That is strange that Amazon US won't ship to Canada, because Amazon Canada will ship to the US.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 1, 2017)

You may be able to find the stuff you need on ebay. Likely cheaper than a package forwarding service.


----------

